# Warren Buffett buys BNSF!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Sweet, who knew he liked trains - http://www.cnbc.com/id/33602516


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Apparently B-H owns a large coaling operation on which the coal traveled on BNSF railways. Or something like that, as all the analysts were speculating over this move which from what they said was out of character acquisition-wise.


----------



## Dominion Atlantic (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey, i heard that the other day. I wonder if Warren is into model railroading?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

William Hall said:


> Hey, i heard that the other day. I wonder if Warren is into model railroading?


Why would he need to model a railroad when he has his own trains to ride around in now? :laugh:

But if he does, the layout must be fantastic...


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Since he owns a stake in GE will all of the future BNSF locos be coming from GE? Just a thought. How long has it been since the owner of the railroad also owned a company that built locomotives.


----------

